# Any opinions on these Band Saw tires?



## pdbernardo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm currently tuning up a Rockwell 14 bandsaw that I got from CL for $50. (Hoo-rah!) The tires are ok, but do have some depressions in them, and are the original rubber. I figure while I've got the thing in service, so to speak, it might be time to put on some urethane tires. A quick search of Ebay turned up this offer, which seems to be from a manufacturer. Feedback on Ebay is good, and there are plenty of them sold, and the price is dirt cheap, but before I spring and go through the trouble of getting the tires on the saw and all that, I'm curious if anybody here has used them. Any good or is this a get-what-you-pay-for scenario? The cheap part of me wants to believe that I really can buy 2 decent quality tires for less than half the price of 2 tires purchased elsewhere. Also, the manufacturer is apparently in Jersey, so I'm kind of supporting a local business, I guess. (Although for all I know he's just reselling Chinese tires or something.) Any thoughts on these?

Blue Max Tires on Ebay.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't rush to replace the rubber tires personally - 
you can turn the bottom one true using the motor
to drive the wheel. The upper tire you need a 
helper to hold a portable drill with a rubber sanding
drum chucked in it to spin the wheel while you
turn it true. A spindle gouge works well.

Other than that, there's nothing wrong with the
new urethane tires. When the rubber tires fall off
my INCA band saw I'll get urethane ones. They
are presently cracked badly and the saw cuts 
strong and true with cracked tires.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I just replace my tires about a month ago and these urethane tire have worked wonderfully so far and the price is way better than most manufacturers…http://shop.sgtool.com/Urethane-Band-Saw-Tires_c5.htm ...good luck BC


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure color of urethane makes a difference bought orange set from Hartville tool on sale couple years ago, ended up costing me just $4.00 more with shipping than OEM rubber tires.

http://www.amazon.com/URETHANE-BAND-TIRES-WIDE-DIAMETER/dp/B000H69UKI

Carter tires are blue and have to buy two tires they don't come in a set. Buying a set of tires obliviously cheaper. So shop around for best price on set plus shipping.

Advise taking wheels off bandsaw to clean off old tires and mounting new tires. Soak new tires in warm water for ten to fifteen minutes before mounting. I installed both tires on wheels without tools. Urethane tires will form a grown little later by themselves and do not require glue.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I am using blue urethane tires. Works best for me so far. Try to check http://bandsawtires.com/ . Hope they got something for you.


----------



## bandsawtirewarehouse (Sep 10, 2014)

> Hey all,
> 
> I m currently tuning up a Rockwell 14 bandsaw that I got from CL for $50. (Hoo-rah!) The tires are ok, but do have some depressions in them, and are the original rubber. I figure while I ve got the thing in service, so to speak, it might be time to put on some urethane tires. A quick search of Ebay turned up this offer, which seems to be from a manufacturer. Feedback on Ebay is good, and there are plenty of them sold, and the price is dirt cheap, but before I spring and go through the trouble of getting the tires on the saw and all that, I m curious if anybody here has used them. Any good or is this a get-what-you-pay-for scenario? The cheap part of me wants to believe that I really can buy 2 decent quality tires for less than half the price of 2 tires purchased elsewhere. Also, the manufacturer is apparently in Jersey, so I m kind of supporting a local business, I guess. (Although for all I know he s just reselling Chinese tires or something.) Any thoughts on these?
> 
> ...





> Hey all,
> 
> I m currently tuning up a Rockwell 14 bandsaw that I got from CL for $50. (Hoo-rah!) The tires are ok, but do have some depressions in them, and are the original rubber. I figure while I ve got the thing in service, so to speak, it might be time to put on some urethane tires. A quick search of Ebay turned up this offer, which seems to be from a manufacturer. Feedback on Ebay is good, and there are plenty of them sold, and the price is dirt cheap, but before I spring and go through the trouble of getting the tires on the saw and all that, I m curious if anybody here has used them. Any good or is this a get-what-you-pay-for scenario? The cheap part of me wants to believe that I really can buy 2 decent quality tires for less than half the price of 2 tires purchased elsewhere. Also, the manufacturer is apparently in Jersey, so I m kind of supporting a local business, I guess. (Although for all I know he s just reselling Chinese tires or something.) Any thoughts on these?
> 
> ...


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you still have good rubber, you can re-crown them like Loren pointed out. There is many a heated debate as to which is better, rubber or urethane, but either will work just fine on a 14" saw. If you do replace them, you can get a set of urethane tires off Amazon for around $25. Not sure what the difference is between the blue and orange other than color.. but the orange really looks good against the delta grey/green/blue machine color 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd go ahead and replace them. The ones you linked in your original message are probably as good as any. Be aware, installing urethane tires is pretty much a PITA, but well worth it (IMHO). Just remember: warm soapy water…....


----------



## Twon (Dec 8, 2014)

One thing to look out for I picked up a Carter tire for my jet bandsaw , the Carter tires are only 7/8 " wide, my wheel is 1" as was the old rubber tire I believe the blue max are 1 inch and I am anxious to try those as the Carter tire is too narrow conversely if you buy too wide a tire you will have to trim it so make sure you confirm your wheel width


----------

